# Some kind of green thingy (resembles a craftsman)



## HusqyStihl (Jun 16, 2015)

good old neighbor that just picked up his Husqy 128CD E-Tech Trimmer just dropped off this thing and told me it needed a vacuum hose "thingy". Noticed the fuel filter was just floating around in there so i replaced all the lines and now it runs fine on full choke but half choke or "run" position, it craps out. Im not a weedeater dude, just chainsaws for me. So im assuming this throw away trimmer would need a carb rebuild?? Would i be correct in that assumption? Damn carbs got the old craftsman spline type buried adjustments. Last time i messed with one of these i just dremeled flats into these screws to make it universal, pull out the flat head and twist to adjust. I dont wanna do that again.

Id rather not be playin with it for the extra "ill throw ya 10 bucks to fix this one too".

Not to mention its missing all the nuts and bolts holding the handles tight and straight on the bar.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 18, 2015)

Seems like almost all of the carburetors on the "box store" units have the repair kits superseded to a "ruxing" carb now, rather than a kit.
Seemed like they usually were in the $20~something +shipping, price range, a year or so ago.

Ahhh, you know the drill though. pull the carb to clean and then look at the ethanol festered diaphragms.

P.S. hows the compression of that unit? 
A lot of them are built with just a screen now, in place of a sponge or paper air filter.
The screen mesh size looks like common fiberglass window screen.
I guess it'll work to keep out the smaller birds, rocks and sticks.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jun 18, 2015)

was hoping not to do so, seems like the cheapest model money can buy. not sure its worth the $10 bucks he offered if i was to fix it


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 18, 2015)

good luck with it. Seems the manufactures are reeeaally pushing the "disposable" envelope now.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jun 18, 2015)

my point exactly, every cheap-o model i've seen pretty much equals at least one disposable carb once a year. pure junk IMO


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jun 18, 2015)

I havent checked compression at all, just seems like to much of a hassle to attempt to fix this thing for him, all the bolts have fallen out to keep the powerhead inline, the mid-grip bolt... gone, everything just spinning on a stick. if it was mine i woulda tossed is in the woods after just picking it up. at first i figured, eh, just a fuel line no biggie, but im thinkin im gonna bring it back to him and tell him good luck. Not sure why he needs it, he's got a nice line-up of husqy trimmers and everything and anything on this thing is poorly put together and best i can do without a complete teardown is adjusted the carb after dremeling into them damn spline type screws and got it to run fine, just wont stay running or find a happy place carb wise. my fathers got quite the stack of crappy trimmers. i'd prob tell him he's better off saving his cash and buying something of a little better quality. I've got enough to do rebuilding saws, cheapo trimmers arent really my thing


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey, I replaced a cheap Homelite trimmer with a Husqvarna 525 LS. I feel you pain about cheap trimmers.


----------



## DrewUth (Oct 7, 2015)

Sounds like it is just lean on top. Cut the screws so you can adjust them and open the high speed up, I had a similar problem on a craftsman unit a few years back.


----------



## mexicanyella (Oct 9, 2015)

Me too. I have rescued a few Weedeater Featherlite trimmers from the trash. Slot the screw heads, replace the lines and maybe the diaphragms, tune it right and let er rip.

They don't feel like much with that skinny little drive tube; I was pretty skeptical the first time I got one running and tried it. After a few tanks of gas I realized that I liked it. It was really easy to load the head, and it was kind of a nice, quiet little engine.

In my experience the curved-shaft ones work well with .065 line but eat their trimmer head bushings if you run .080 for very long...but the straight shaft ones are more robust and can swing a dual-line head with .080 fairly well.

I've used pro-level string trimmers and can appreciate robust construction, but it strikes me that using consumer-level trimmers--a lot, in a farm setting with lots of things to trim around and large areas to cut--doesn't bother me at all, as long as it is tuned right and not broken.


----------

